# contador 60 minutos para tablero indicador de tiempo de juego



## leo3846 (May 4, 2011)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera que me ayudaran con un tablero indicador para futbol 5. El tablero indicará los tantos de cada equipo y se mostrará en un display grande. Tengo casi todo resuelto a excepción de un contador del tiempo de juego, que deberá contar hasta 60 minutos y hacer sonar una chicharra ( o sirena) indicando el final del tiempo de juego. Puede seguir contando o volver a cero y seguir, luego se reseteará al comienzo de un nuevo juego. Prefiero utilizar integrados sencillos y no microcontroladores ya que no estoy en este tema todavia, si alguien tiene el PCB mejor todavia ( la idea es que tenga dos display de siete segmentos, en el tablero de comando y se reproduce en el gigante, aunque esta cuestión no es el problema). estuve examinado varios prototipos pero ninguno se adapta bien a lo que necesito. Agradeceria su colaboración


----------



## MrCarlos (May 4, 2011)

Hola leo3846

No te sirve el que está en este enlace ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/reloj-digital-1903/
Mensaje #12
Originador nemesaiko

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Gerardo1892 (May 4, 2011)

Hola  leo yo estoy aciendo un proyecto similar pero el mio es para baloncesto lo que use fueron contadores 74ls90, decodificadores 74ls47, y fabrique unos display con leds anodo comun, un contador llega a los 10 min para y suena un chicharra y otro llega a 24 seg.
para que funcionaran como un reloj a 10 min use un arreglo de compuertas. En proteus me funciono y lo estoy aciendo en placa fenolica actualmente

Espero te sirva la info y puedas hacer el tuyo.


----------



## leo3846 (May 5, 2011)

Gracias a los dos , en el primer enlace sugerido por Mrcarlos no pude abrir los links propuestos ( uno tiene una extensión no reconocida en mi compu y el otro fué borrado) y Gerardo el mio lo prefiero con catodo común, que son los display convencionales que consigo por La Plata ( en todo caso creo que podria usar un decodificador 4511), pero confieso que no soy ducho en electrónica digital y se me complicaria entenderlo del todo ( aunque estoy estudiando autodidacta contra reloj jaja), si tendrian alguno mas armado se los agradeceria, ya bastante complicaciones tengo con la confección del display gigante. Con el proteus no tengo mucha experiencia , encima tengo versiones que no coinciden con los tutoriales y me arma el PBC con el Ares en dos pistas y lo necesito en una sola cara ( bottom). Gracias, yo al menos aportaré algo de mi experiencia en otros temas, soy hobbista en electrónica y me lo encargo un amigo que vió un secuencial que armé una vez, no pensé que iba a tener que arremangarme tanto. En todo caso si pudieras subir el que tenes armado y con alguna sugerencia mas  o menos lo encararia.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 5, 2011)

Hola leo3846

Para abrir el Links del enlace que te mencioné debes tener en tu PC el Simulador CircuitMaker. De otra forma no podrás abrirlo.

La imagen Adjunta contiene el diagrama del reloj en aquel Enlace. El cual fue desarrollado con el SoftWare CircuitMaker. Te puede servir de ejemplo para hacer el tuyo en tu simulador.

Por lo que mencionas de utilizar el 4511 entonces debes utilizar solo circuitos integrados de la familia CMOS o los compatibles con estos de la familia TTL.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## leo3846 (May 6, 2011)

OK Mrcarlos, ayer me di cuenta y lo abrí, voy a intentar simularlo en el Proteus y ver si me arma el PCB por el Ares, sin embargo yo sou hobbista y estudié electrónica en 1974 radios y televisores a valvulas, siempre fué mi gusto, pero mi profesión es otra. Me las arreglo en forma autodidacta y mi fuerte son las reparaciones. En electrónica digital recien estoy dando mis primeros pasos, es por eso que se me complica entenderlo de primera mano a estos diagramas. Comprendo bastante, pero me urge el tiempo, ya que mi amigo está esperando, una parte la tengo resuelta y estoy construyendo el display gigante, pero el circuito del contador de 60 minutos me tiene demorado, entre hoy y mañana veo si lo logro hacer funcionar (teniendo en cuenta que no todos los integrados se consiguen tan facil) . Muchas gracias. Cuando me desocupe de este laberinto colaboraré en otros temas que domino mejor. Tampoco soy un dinosaurio, pero consideremos que hasta el momento soy hobbista.


----------



## leo3846 (May 8, 2011)

Bueno , mas o menos lo tengo al contador,pero la cuestión ahora es el Proteus, resulta que el display que tengo para elegir ( siete segmentos con catodo común) no tiene una equivalencia compatible con el Ares, lo intenté de varias formas y no hay caso. En el modelo de pines que tiene la libreria está invertido los segmentos f y g, por n lado y por otro conando quiere editar el packaging me indica que no coinciden los pines con los segmentos. Si alguien resolvió este tema me será de gran ayuda, cuando lo termine lo subo, por si alguien lo necesita. gracias


----------



## leo3846 (May 13, 2011)

Hola; todavia ando rodando con este tema del reloj, el tema del Proteus ya lo manejo y sus secretitos con el ares tambien, el tanteador lo solucioné a la antigua con CD 4026 y anda bien. El tema del reloj todavia no lo pude resolver, estoy simulando con el 74HC192 y el CD4511 ( segun un articulo son compatibles , hasta funcionó en una de las simulaciones) pero no logro configurar al 192 para que cuente hasta 6 en las decenas y vuela a cero, usé arreglo de compuertas etc y no hay caso. No se si el proteus dejó de funcionar o tengo algo pasado por alto.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 13, 2011)

Hola leo3846

Si, efectivamente los 74HCxxx y los CD40xxx y CD45xx son compatibles pues todos son de la familia CMOS.

Puesto que las salidas de 74HC192(Q’s) son ciertas cuando son altas, debes detectar cuando el contador llegue a 6 = 0110. lo puedes lograr con una compuerta AND de 2 entradas que irían conectadas a Q1 y Q2 del contador. La salida de esta AND puede conectarse a la entrara MR del mismo contador para que cuando llegue a 6 se restablezca a 0.

Espero el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta te sirva para continuar con tu proyecto.

El circuito en el ZIP adjunto fue desarrollado con el simulador CircuitMaker.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## leo3846 (May 14, 2011)

Hola MrCarlos, exelente, ya lo simulé en el Proteus y funciona. De acuerdo a un texto que estaba leyendo no lo iba a hacer funcionar nunca, pero esta configuración que me adjuntó es la correcta. Muy agradecido. Hasta el momento lo activé con el clock del Isis ( proteus) cada un segundo. Por el momento estoy intentando configurar un 555 para un minuto que es lo que necesito , si tiene alguna sugerencia es bienvenida. Agrego un comentario que le servirá a alguien: para activar el display en Ares es necesario, cambiar los pines 9 (g) y 10 (f) que trae el packaging del Ares por Pin 9 (f) y pin 10 (g) que aparentemente es un error de la libreria del ares ya que los display comerciales son como indiqué en segundo término y no como estan en dicha libreria . Le agradesco mucho con todo esto al menos aprendí bastante sobre el proteus y circuitos digitales , lo que me motiva a profundizar en estos temas. La compuerta las voy utilizar con el 4081 o 7408 , según lo que consiga.

Una Cosa . Cuando termine y funcione todo OK subo los diagramas por si alguien los necesita. Gacias


----------



## leo3846 (May 21, 2011)

Bueno finalmente logré hacer funcionar mi contador de 60 minutos, la señal la tomo del secundario del transformador o sea a 50 HZ , con una resistencia de 10K tomo la muestra la escuadro con dos compuertas AND en serie y la aplico a un CD4040, luego con un arreglo de compuertas AND logro que divida por 3000 y haí tengo un pulso por minuto, recordando que la salida se conecta al reset del 4040, para comenzar un nuevo ciclo. En el simulador anda bien y cuando funcione en la realidad subu el esquema. Aviso que no entendí en profundidad en funcionamiento del 4040 y tomé un modelo que encontré por casualidad. Igualmente agradezco a todos


----------



## juanjos12 (Feb 22, 2012)

Gerardo1892 dijo:


> Hola  leo yo estoy aciendo un proyecto similar pero el mio es para baloncesto lo que use fueron contadores 74ls90, decodificadores 74ls47, y fabrique unos display con leds anodo comun, un contador llega a los 10 min para y suena un chicharra y otro llega a 24 seg.
> para que funcionaran como un reloj a 10 min use un arreglo de compuertas. En proteus me funciono y lo estoy aciendo en placa fenolica actualmente
> 
> Espero te sirva la info y puedas hacer el tuyo.



podrias enviarme el proyecto de baloncesto es que estoy haciendo uno y no me da el cambio de un display a otro para poder verlo y compararlo haber que es lo que me falta gracias


----------

